# Bach and Valenti and the harpsichord



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been listening to Fernando Valenti play Bach's French Suites. I am reminded yet again how varied that music is... and how much the harpsichord adds to the variety. No single piano can offer the changes in timbre that a two manual harpsichord can. The two instruments, played by virtuosi, come out about even in this music for me, but I can understand why some folks insist that the harpsichord is 'the way to go'.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Good, but also try and hear Blandine Rannou, harpsichordist, in this music. A virtuoso, if ever there was one, with very imaginative and colorful embellishments of the repeats.


----------

